# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  How do I care for sex dolls?

## EllaJoy

When you receive the Lifelike Sex Dolls, first check the whole body to make sure there is no damage, rinse it with clean water, and then disinfect it. This is for your health consideration, although you have determined that it is a new product.

During use, be sure to use a lubricant. If it is too dry, the Sex Doll may break and your experience will not be very good. After all, the Sex Doll is not a real woman and does not secrete body fluids by itself.

After enjoying your happy time with Love Doll, be sure to take a bath for her. Please rinse with water and cold water. It is best to bathe Sex Doll with a special body wash for Sex Doll. Use your fingertips to avoid scratching your nails. After washing Air dry or blow dry with a hairdryer.

Finally, apply a layer of talcum powder to the Sex Doll, cover it with a white sheet, and store it, preferably in a large space to avoid deformation caused by squeezing.

Do the above steps, your Sex Doll can extend its life by at least 2 to 4 years. If you want to know more about Sex Doll maintenance, please pay attention to LovedollShops, which not only provides Sex Doll guides, but also Tpe Dolls For Sale produced by big brands and manufacturers for you to choose from and buy it.

----------

